# Viewing JPG and GIF files causes server crash (Windows Server 2008)



## Basinx25 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Viewing JPG and GIF files causes server crash (Windows Server 2008)*

I am working in an office with windows server 2008 and we are having a problem where right clicking images and choosing preview or open with IE will crash our server, then everyone has to wait like 3 minutes to get back on. I searched for like 2 hours and cant find any info on this problem online. Has anyone experienced this problem with server 2008? It seems very consistent and has happened on various pictures (JPG, GIF) to the point that we had to install a third party image viewer - but the problem is still there and now and then someone accidentally crashes us.

I have only tested it about three times as it affects everyone when it crashes - but so far I am 3 for 3, so I don't think it's randomly occuring although I'm not sure if EVERY image causes it.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is this over a network share or are you giving them access to the server file system directly? A little more information would be helpful. Server specs would also be a good idea.


----------

